
Universal Boilerplate for Creating Libraries with Rollup, JS, TS, GCC, and Babel - trolly123
https://github.com/Kflash/spiky
======
jnky
I honestly cannot tell if this is a legitimate thing or or a satirical
commentary on the state of the various JS based ecosystems.

~~~
mhuffman
What is worse, is that I don't know what is worse, if it is real or satire.
Poe's Fork?

I do like that developers are trying to do something about this framework
mess.

